# Making a better nest (pics too)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My sisters and my pigeons decided to take a nest box with newspaper clippings in it already but i noticed when the hen laid on her eggs the male would wait till leafs droped in the pen then take them up to the nest area so i through some twigs and grass in and he went down and picked them up to take to the nest i got some pics ..

i thought it was funny maybe you will too

heres him getting the goods 










then to the bucket of feed










then to the nest










then back down for more


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

my boy flash in pink easter basket










and heres my girl stach


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well some of you have come and seen it just waiting for a post  but a new up date now both hen and cock are down picking up the twigs


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I enjoyed the pics very much. Looks like your two are having a great time "decorating" the pink nest.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i have two sets of pigeons but the blue bar decorated it with poop scine the boys always in it and the rollers are the ones with the twigs  lol sorry i didnt say i dont think ... thank you for posting


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

here is what their nest looks like now

all the green stuff is new 










tilt your head


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great pictures, the pigeons are all beautiful They sure do love to get their beaks on nesting material, lol. Glad to see members using the proper hardware cloth and size, it's very important to keep predators out.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thanks thats just a screen so they cat fly out most of it is smaller


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, you have some beautiful pigeons. It is so cute to see them carrying stuff to the nest. We just watched ours in the aviary do the same thing. One female was dropping her "goodies" onto the male's back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have some great looking birds with  striking markings and color.

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I just put a pile of scrap pages out for my birds today, and they were gone in minutes!


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow beautiful birds! Love to see birds happy doing their thing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pine Needles*

MICHEAL, Go get pine needles, they are better then the cut up news paper.The news paper has printers ink on it which might not be good for the birds,also the paper gets wet and soggy,and can lead to the growth of  funges, ..which can make the birds sick. The babies will poop in the nest and the paper will get realy damp.So go get pine needles,put them on the floor of the loft , and the birds will do the rest and build their nest.I often enjoy just watching them build their nest,but some will build bigger nests then others, just watch them and enjoy. GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thank you for the tip ill put some pine neddles at the bottum  and thank you for complimenting my birds we will be selling their next batch of babies... (were keeping the first) well im off to school ill be back on after track practice


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MICHEAL, Use only dry pine needles the ones that have fallen off the tree. GEORGE


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I wonder if this behaviour is learned from other pigeons. My hand raised female has not been around another pigeon since her sibling died as a hatchling. 

I have tried providing her with stems from my bunny's timmothy hay, scraps of paper, scraps of cloth, even a twist tie, and she will not use it. I have tried putting it on her back and she attacks my hand lol.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

im sorry to hear about your pigeons lose  my blue bars dont do that either but my rollers do  maybe they learned from thier parents


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

george  you know whats good ? we own a pine tree in our back yard  i just thought about


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nesting Material*

Pigeons do not usally use limp type material in nest making they like things that are firm pine needles,twigs large feathers,tobacco stems.Pigeons are not great nest builders.The male brings the material to the hen and she places it to her liking[ just like a woman] ha ha Watching a pair build can be funny.Rember firm material place it in the loft and let them do the rest.The tobacco stems can be bought at any of the supply houses, but I see no on need for this in a small set up like you have GEORGE


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Michael,

I love that last picture. Your birds are beauties. Hope that's not really a 500 dollar bill in the nest! Mine actually did take paper money off the counter to build their nest with. And another day, got a 100 peso note off my fridge. I just let them keep the Pesos in the end.

You might try another product as well, perhaps next time. I had great success with Raffia. It is a type of tough dried grass and comes in fairly long pieces that you will have to cut up. It sounds exotic but I got a big bag in the dollar store for...exactly one dollar. Good deal!

Cameron


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mike, you are a very good photographer!You have some really nice healthy looking birds there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Your birds are beautiful! Thanks for showing us these nest building snaps. My Jax is still sitting on her eggs in my bathroom sink, and since she sees me as her 'mate', I did my bit by selecting appropriate nesting bits for her to rearrange as she sees fit. She was quite happy with what I brought her and it was so cute to watch her meticulously placing them in her nest. She was hand raised from the age of 2 or 3 weeks and has never been with any other pigeons since. I find it amazing that they (and other animals) are born with these programmed behavioural patterns in that they instinctively know what is expected of them to make such preparations for the arrival of their young. I have a trailing fern type of houseplant (name unknown) that my birds are attracted to. Over the years, this poor plant has endured the wrath of many bird beaks and has somehow managed to survive. It is Jax's number 1 choice of nesting material (she will pull off long strands  ), my cockatiels have nibbled it, and my 3 month old budgies hang and swing on it as if it were a playground feature. This plant, needless to say, is now in intensive care in the hope it can be restored from the sorry state it is in now 

Here is Jerry, one of my young budgies, 'caught in the act'!

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/DSCF0065.jpg 

Lindi


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

wow i have been gone for a while and im glad to see you all post 

its not a real one but i didnt even see it i had to go back and look great eye with the 500$ thing 

i love my birds i almost didnt pick the hen but my tongue slipted and it turned out they were mated i was tring to say the all white and i looked at her on the floor and i just said it

and i really like you budgie lol its kewl blue cooler like the oceon in hawii

i like to take pics i have to get a new one with the needles i put so much in their and its all gone i think their nest is over done but they like it

and if our pigeons were inside they couldnt keep and egg in the sink we only have 1 bath room so we would have to move them 4 kids and one dad lol with one bath room  lol yep 

well its a 3 bed room house were renting and possibly buying later on in life our land lord lives in the back and he is a pak rat so its cluttered on the back half and all nice on our half if we buy the house( land lord is getting old so he might pass on hes a cool old man so knock on wood } their wont be any just in the trunk left over .. ) lol but we have 1/4 an acer) thats ours  

well if you want to talk to me and want a faster reply pm i dont get much mail and have plenty of time to talk


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Michael,

I enjoyed looking at all of your pictures....you have a nice looking family, plus it looks like you have quite a "zoo" as well...LOL...pigeons, a dog, a chicken, a rabbit--they all look happy and well cared for.

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

your welcome and thats not all either lol 

1 betta fish
1 dog
1 rabit
1 pig
1 duck
2 geese
2 pigeon eggs (fertile)
4 pigeons
and ... 8 cats

4 kids 
1 dad
mom walked out on us arround the age of 7 took my sister had another kid social servieces took them away for private reasons and then dad adopted 1/2 brother and custidy of sister and my older brother and i have been together scince birth i think 

also our rabit has a tummor we think and is dieding  hes been alive soo long so  we might get another one


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

That is quite a story. I'm sorry to hear that your family went through some hard times in the past, but I'm glad it to see your family has gotten through it.

Wow, when I said "zoo," I was kidding, but by your list, I wasn't far off! You have quite a menagerie there!

I took a look at your art...you have done some very nice work! Every picture is great, but the one of the dolphin especially caught my eye.

You mentioned in another thread that you have a track meet coming up! Good luck! My son, (also Michael) ran track in High School till this year (his senior year) when he decided to concentrate soley on baseball. He was good at track, like you are, but baseball won out!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I also checked out your art work, Michael. Very well done! Do you think being an Artist will be your life's work? Or is your art a hobby?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just checked our your art work. VERY GOOD!! I can't draw a thing..............LOL


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i would like to become an artist some day but its a hobby i have to many heres the list

hobies 

track
art
ag
pigeons
gardening (corn and tomatos and stuff )
pigeon talk



i dont really get out much as i dont find the need too i dont like music to much thats a first lol im the only teenager that doesnt  i dont watch much tv so im practically out side all day but im getting a job this summer to help out the family it will be great and i placed 3rd at the tradk meet and 2nd


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

You sound like a very busy guy! Those are all great hobbies. And I'm sure your family will appreciate you helping out by working this summer. Good for you!

Also, congratulations on the results of the track meet....great job!

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you very much i hardly have any time any more i think i need to drop a few hobbies lol i also have to keep track of my grades right now i have ... a 3.17 gpa all b's and 1'a its hard because track and the pigeons tke up soo much time im always bussy  track is coming to an end 1 meet left  then more quality time with the birds


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Wow*

Hi Michael, I had a chance to look at your art work and I am so impressed. You are a terrific artist. My favorite is the seahorse, then the M&M's, then the teddy bear then the dolphin. Is that a self portrait of yourself? They are all very good. 

Some of your work reminds me of the artist Picasso.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

stach_n_flash said:


> thank you very much i hardly have any time any more i think i need to drop a few hobbies lol i also have to keep track of my grades right now i have ... a 3.17 gpa all b's and 1'a its hard because track and the pigeons tke up soo much time im always bussy  track is coming to an end 1 meet left  then more quality time with the birds


Michael,

Nice GPA! Glad you have managed to keep on top of your studies considering all of your other interests! That's very important.

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for all the complements all my art is free hand and its not a self portrait im a guy  lol well i like all my art i have 2 new ones to get up their the best one is a bear black and white and pheasant tailed jacana in water color very hard but i only did head portion and only have 1st copy so far


----------

